

Try Apache Mahout on your java based application to make it a bit intelligent. - zerolinesofcode
http://bhagyas.github.io/spring-mahout-demo/
This should probably show how easy it is to integrate mahout to provide recommendations in your java applications.&lt;p&gt;A sample java web application that demonstrates the integration of Apache Mahout with a database driven Spring based application to provide intelligent recommendations.
======
zerolinesofcode
Checked it out, looks simple to implement..gonna give it a try..

------
rabbitiq
looks good.

